# Sexing African Sp. Centrails



## lorriekay56 (Nov 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to sex Sp. Cenrtials? One of our sub adults has 6 segments.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 19, 2005)

subadult has six the subadult is a female i think got to www.mantiskingdom.com and go to caresheets and it will tell you.


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2005)

If it has six segments when counted from the bottom it is a female. The last segment will be large. Also, the females body will be stockier than the males even at the subadult stage.


----------

